

Ask HN: Why Ubuntu sucks? - huydotnet

Hello guys!
This must be an old question, but why do peoples always said that Ubuntu sucks? Another distro is better?
======
johnny22
I wouldn't use the word "sucks"..

But i'm upset with Ubuntu for two reasons:

* Going their own way with their own display stack (Mir).

* Requiring folks sign a CLA for GPL3 code, which creates an unfair asymmetry between the rights you have to to the code you produced and the rights they have to that code.

I think the distro itself is fine. Most of the arguments against it are simply
because people wanna be "elite" and look down on people using something that
has a decent chance of working right out of the box.

------
huydotnet
Thank you guys! It's more clear for me now.

So, the problem is: Ubuntu is a fine distro, but it's backed by a (commercial)
company, not the community. And this company has done something unfair to the
community, the contributors, violated privacy for sending user's data,...

Not about the technical or Linuxrism things, am I right?

------
huydotnet
Found something:

[http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7600/](http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7600/)

[http://www.linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2010073002835OSCYUB](http://www.linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2010073002835OSCYUB)

------
mrmondo
For me it's generally that they don't properly test their packages properly -
there's been sooooo many breaking updates and upgrades over the years, there's
also some poor default settings, oh and upstart because... Well upstart.

------
wesnet
Because it's controlled by a big company and not a community. It's like
Windows XP with a custom theme and different tools and utilities.

